# who is keeping SeaHorses?



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am considering some Seahorses for my macro tank. Who here is keeping some? I'd like to pick your brain. 

Cheers


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Not on our forum but I suggest that you contact this lady 
Guru of seahorse keeping and breeding in SW Ontario - her forum name is yveterinarian - real name Yvette - lives near Woodstock ON
See attached thread - mods: hope ok to post from another thread

http://thefragtank.ca/community/threads/they-are-finally-here.11210/


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice link Sam, thanks for sharing!

I know Teemee On this forum has kept them in the past as well.


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*H. Erectus seahorses*

Good Evening:

I have a pair of H.Erectus seahorses since last March in a 35 gallon Tall dedicated to them only.

They are simply beautiful & wonderful, truly unique, and not just because of their unusual equine shape. Unlike most other fish, they are monogamous and mate for life.

Before you decide it might be prudent to check the tankmates guide on Seahorse.org in the Library to see if any of the fish you currently have are incompatible with seahorses. Or any of the corals if you are thinking of putting them in your reef system. Here is the link to the guide: http://www.seahorse.org/library/articles/tankmates/tankmates.shtml

I bought the young adults from Yvette Money (yveterinarian). She is the best person to give you sound advice.

Good Luck and you will not be disappointed.

Thanks,
Neil
Mississauga
416-346 0771


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Pictures !!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, I will get in touch with Yvette. I have a dedicated macro algae tank for them. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Notification about sea horses received today from Reef Boutique !
_______________________________________________

_We have a new batch of baby ponies born from our Toronto facility. They are now being made available to order.
Very limited amount will be brought from farm to shop.
Please place your order by emailing me back or call me on Saturdays from 12-5.
I am expecting to bring them on the 23rd of this month. 
Male and females are available, 3 for $200.
Thank you,
ReefBoutiqueToronto[/I
Is there an echo in here ?_


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*Synchronicity!!!*

I just received an email from Reef Boutique and they are getting a limited shipment of captive bred ponies next week. Good timing!

Gonna need to add some hitching posts but I think I have a tank ready.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Canada Corals has some local bred ones 79.99 each I believe


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*H. Erectus seahorses*

Good Luck !

Low salinity and colder water is key!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Forgot to mention that the RB email had a 3 for $200 deal.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Big als whitby has some as well. Can't recall the price but was reasonable... And good size. They also had some upside down jellys if anyone is interested in those.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I keep a bunch myself brought from different stores.AS I have learn a hard lessons from buying from a few different stores most comes from Reef Boutigue in Toronto which get it from Seahorse Canada.ca.It's your direct source .They supplies all over north america including JL Aqutics and bigAls and a few others.I have great success broght from Reef .B.Colin has great knowledge in seahorse as he is doing it for many years.He is right in Toronto so you dont have to travel far or waiting for help and answers when you need it .It right there in Torontn occasion SEa U Marine get there own seahorse shipment.Yvette the seahorse lady in London is really nice and knowlegeable as well . I am keeping mind in a 30 g tank with a hydra sponge run by an air pump. and inch of live sand a a few pound of live rocks. I keep in the basement .NO Uv NO Heater just room temperture with good aged water from my reef tank. Cool temperature is the key..With cool temp they dont breed as well but they seems to be very active and healthy .been running for 2 years now.I only changed water once a month. I feed fresh egg roe broght from asian supermarket clean and add some garlic guard and selcon.freezed feed as needed.I also feed mysis shrimp .Trying to post some pics up. This is just from my experience in keeping seahorse.Thanks


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I had a pair of H. Kuda and they had many broods but I was unsuccessful in raising the fry. It was lots of fun and I really enjoyed my tank with various types of maco algae growing. My one complaint is the tank can get dirty quick. They are not stellar food hunters so you may want to practice how and when you feed them. There are people who claim to have trained them to feed out of a dish in the tank or the same spot to limit food waste.


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

I had a pair several years ago. I loved them, they were just so cool....but damn were they lots of work! And they bred constantly. The male would release hundreds of fry every 3 weeks. I raised a few to a good size, but they are super fragile. I would love to keep them again but just don't have the time currently.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been told you can keep female together and they won't breed


----------

